# Southern Spain, Portugal. Gym please



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Enough's enough !! Either my scales are bust and the mirror is warped..... or I've got to do something this winter. :roll: 

Please....... can anyone point us in the direction of a camp site (in southern Spain or Portugal) with access to a Gym........ either 'on site' or in the town. 

I've seen the ones metioned at Camping Marjal 1 and 2, (both look excellent and I think are included in the ACSI rate  ) but can anyone recommend somewhere nearer (or on) the Algarve.

Waiting for 'tumble weed' to blow across this thread............


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We were very impressed on the Costa del Sol, where almost every beach had a workout station, usually in bright yellow, red and blue. Not only were there diagrams to show how to use the equipment, but it was all working, clear of graffitti and FREE.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Gymnasiums soon get boring.

better to walk, jog or cycle to help weight loss.
Of course a sensible diet always help, and we all know what we shouldn't be eating opcorn: :wink:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

At Torre Del Mar just out side of the campsite is a sports club. A chap who did weight lifting used to go there several times a week. Also there is exercise equipment on the beach that can be used for free.

And a good prom to walk for miles.

Andy


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks H1-GBV, Spacerunner and inkey-2008.

It's as I thought though........ there aint a lot of choice. You'd think some smaller camsites would do a deal with the local sports centre-swimming pool/theatre/guitar school/horse riding stables/language teacher/Spa, etc, etc, etc to attract more interest. Themed stays.

As expected...... Looking at a couple of Algarve Expat forums, joining a local Gym is silly money. 

I think it will be 'Bootcamp' Marjal for a month before moving on. We had a similar regime at Bonterra Park last December before heading for Turkey....... just to get back on track.

Have fun.

Barry


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Well.........

We stayed at Marjal at Guadamar, and the free Gym (for a month) was excellent.

Wanting to maintain our progress we found an excellent Gym in Portimao, on the Algarve. Not quite Marjal standard but very good, very friendly with English speaking staff and that worked out at .......
€6 per session,or €18 per week......
There are monthly subscriptions which work at even better value if you are around for a couple of months or more.

http://www.villagefitness.net/

We stayed on the Portimao Marina Aire (€2.50 pn with everything except electricity.... water €2), which is 10 mins walk away.


----------

